# Canon CPS estimate for water damage out of line



## langdonb (Jan 2, 2017)

I recently sent my 5DIII body in for a clean and check service (CPS New Jersey). History: Two and a half years ago I got caught in a thunderstorm and the body got quite wet. I would not start up after drying it off, but after two days of sitting in a bag with rice, it came to life and has never missed a beat in over 15,000 actuation's. I was shocked when I got a report from them that follows: 

Description of Problem/Symptoms
Customer has requested 18-Point Digital SLR Maintenance Service Estimate updated by tech due to liquid damage found during 18PT clean and check. Due to liquid damage the following parts will need to be replaced;main PCb assembly,bottom PCb assembly,TFT FPC assembly,bottom main FPC and back cover assembly. Tech will check all functions and repair to good working order. Please repsond to updated estimate. Cost is $571.00.

I have yet to be able get any answers from them for more details and a reason why it was still working fine when I sent it to them. I asked for pics of the damaged parts, but only received two pics, which are attached. I told them just send the body back in a working condition as I sent it...they said they cannot assure me that it is working without being repaired! So I told them I wish to speak with a manager about the situation...no reply yet from my numerous emails.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 3, 2017)

Hi langdonb. 
I'm fairly sure that you don't want to hear this, but your second sentence details the problem, the camera got wet enough to stop it from working for which issue you allowed it to dry for two days. It may have never missed a beat, but from the first picture you can see fairly well progressed corrosion on the button battery terminal, very little else is visible (about the only use for the second shot is a partial fingerprint which might be enough to identify the tech working on the camera!). It is highly likely that they can see corrosion on the boards as described and can see that said corrosion is close to bridging tracks. The net result of bridged tracks might be anything from a slight intermittent problem to a fizz pop which is the death knell for the camera. 
I had an aftermarket alarm immobiliser on a BMW that got wet, (some bloody idiot car valeter before we bought it probably) it set about sounding when Angela got in the car and had to be fixed, we couldn't afford to pay so I dismantled the unit and found that the board was corroded, a few hours with a glass fibre pcb cleaning pen and then several coats of pcb varnish / lacquer got it working and it stayed working well for a couple of years then failed again with the immobiliser cutting in that time, had to have an auto electrician remove the whole lot. The corrosion had spread again, it must have already got under a track as the visible surface was spotless when I finished cleaning. 
I can tell you a camera is not a place where you want to be cleaning pcbs with a glass fibre pen, the bits of glass fibre go everywhere. 
I guess what you have to determine is whether you want to pay this sum now or gamble with the chance of a more major bill or total loss of the camera at a later date, and also whether the value of the camera justifies the repair cost. 
Good luck with your decision. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## YuengLinger (Jan 3, 2017)

langdonb said:


> I recently sent my 5DIII body in for a clean and check service (CPS New Jersey). History: Two and a half years ago I got caught in a thunderstorm and the body got quite wet. *I would not start up after drying it off,* but after two days of sitting in a bag with rice, it came to life and has never missed a beat in over 15,000 actuation's. I was shocked when I got a report from them that follows:
> 
> Description of Problem/Symptoms
> Customer has requested 18-Point Digital SLR Maintenance Service Estimate updated by tech due to liquid damage found during 18PT clean and check. Due to liquid damage the following parts will need to be replaced;main PCb assembly,bottom PCb assembly,TFT FPC assembly,bottom main FPC and back cover assembly. Tech will check all functions and repair to good working order. Please repsond to updated estimate. Cost is $571.00.
> ...



Generally, it can be a devastating mistake to try and start an electronic device BEFORE drying it out, whether phone, camera, laptop, you name it. If it does start to boot and water droplets then short it out, total fail is a real possibility.

Sounds like you got lucky, and, as Graham states, you have a decision to make.

Are there second opinions around? I mean, is there a reliable non-Canon repair service that other CR members trust?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 3, 2017)

I'm surprised that they would even offer to repair it, usually they will not touch it. In the photos are signs of corrosion everywhere you look. Usually the issues happen where there are soldered connections, such as the flat conductor connectors. Corrosion bridges the tiny distances between the conductors and it fails.

Apple has a paint dot in their iphones that turns color when moisture gets inside. They refuse to repair a phone that has had moisture in it.

As soon as it stopped working back after getting wet, it started living on borrowed time.


----------



## YuengLinger (Jan 3, 2017)

This is a very interesting post. I did not realize that the camera was disassembled during the 18 point clean-and-check. Any indication whether they spotted the water issues just from a visual and then decided to disassemble?

Ok--just checked the Canon maintenance site:

https://www.usa.canon.com/internet/portal/us/home/support/self-help-center/canon-maintenance-service

Was there some visible water damage in the card slot or battery chamber? Or did they spot it on the button battery? (Sorry if this is frustrating and rhetorical... Maybe they weren't clear how they figured it out. Just curious.)


----------



## langdonb (Jan 3, 2017)

YuengLinger said:


> This is a very interesting post. I did not realize that the camera was disassembled during the 18 point clean-and-check. Any indication whether they spotted the water issues just from a visual and then decided to disassemble?
> 
> Ok--just checked the Canon maintenance site:
> 
> ...



Yes that is one of the questions I posed by email, yet to be answered! In fact I stated in emails that that body has been back to Canon for clean and checks twice and to Canon Panama (where I live most of the time) with no comments of damage...


----------



## langdonb (Jan 3, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi langdonb.
> I'm fairly sure that you don't want to hear this, but your second sentence details the problem, the camera got wet enough to stop it from working for which issue you allowed it to dry for two days. It may have never missed a beat, but from the first picture you can see fairly well progressed corrosion on the button battery terminal, very little else is visible (about the only use for the second shot is a partial fingerprint which might be enough to identify the tech working on the camera!). It is highly likely that they can see corrosion on the boards as described and can see that said corrosion is close to bridging tracks. The net result of bridged tracks might be anything from a slight intermittent problem to a fizz pop which is the death knell for the camera.
> I had an aftermarket alarm immobiliser on a BMW that got wet, (some bloody idiot car valeter before we bought it probably) it set about sounding when Angela got in the car and had to be fixed, we couldn't afford to pay so I dismantled the unit and found that the board was corroded, a few hours with a glass fibre pcb cleaning pen and then several coats of pcb varnish / lacquer got it working and it stayed working well for a couple of years then failed again with the immobiliser cutting in that time, had to have an auto electrician remove the whole lot. The corrosion had spread again, it must have already got under a track as the visible surface was spotless when I finished cleaning.
> I can tell you a camera is not a place where you want to be cleaning pcbs with a glass fibre pen, the bits of glass fibre go everywhere.
> ...



All good points Graham. I suppose I thought that weather sealing on a 5DIII was more that adequate to only allow a small amount of moisture in...wrong!


----------



## tpatana (Jan 3, 2017)

Yea, the problem is the water is silent killer. It could work fine for long time, and then suddenly die.

The Canon techs know this, and if they do any repair they need to replace pretty much everything that could be suspect to make sure you don't complain the next month if it dies (even for non-repair related item).


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 3, 2017)

Once water gets in, corrosion can grow over time. A warm temperature helps it along. So its entirely possible that the corrosion was not spotted previously.

Look at those solder joints in the circle. That white bridging the contacts is corrosion. It could be everywhere.

You might be better off replacing the camera and selling it with a explanation of the issue.


----------



## unfocused (Jan 3, 2017)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> ...You might be better off replacing the camera and selling it with a explanation of the issue.



While I agree with most of what has been written here, I disagree with this recommendation. 

I would find out what CPS says about the prospects after repair. I've never needed a repair, (just check and clean) so don't know what kind of warranty they offer on their repairs, but if they do warranty the work, I think you will get a better price for it if you have it repaired and then sell (or keep it if you don't want to sell it). I don't believe you will get much for it in the current condition.

In the scheme of things, $600 is not a bad price to pay if they do the repairs. Without the repairs, you basically have a brick that isn't worth anything.

If $600 gives you another year of service out of the 5DIII, then you can always move to a 5DIV in another year, when the price will probably have dropped by that much anyway, so it could be a wash.


----------



## tr573 (Jan 3, 2017)

If it were, they would warranty against water intrusion. 

Cameras are not water proof. If you take your camera out in the rain, either have insurance or accept that you are risking losing it. Water resistance claims are marketing nonsense. 




langdonb said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi langdonb.
> ...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 3, 2017)

unfocused said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > ...You might be better off replacing the camera and selling it with a explanation of the issue.
> ...



I sell lots of photo items on ebay, and its amazing what buyers will pay. Many are able to fix cameras for far less than Canon charges and then resell them. 

Canon gives a 90 day warranty as I recall, then who knows, in a year, another $600? 

I checked just now and saw a body only 5D III that was not working from water damage that sold for almost $600. I'd expect one that is working will bring much more, at least $1,000. Someone will use baking soda and clean the corrosion off, and it will be fine. With used bodies going in the $1500 range - $1800, getting $1000 out of it might not be a bad move.

I just used baking soda to clean my old Nikon CP990 with a leaky battery, it now looks good and works fine, I use it every few days, but would not sell it. Its better than my camera phone even though its only 3.3 mp, the lens makes the difference.


----------



## langdonb (Jan 3, 2017)

Thanks to all of you who opined to my post. I decided to go ahead and have it repaired. I will just put off for a few months the purchase of the Mark IV in hopes one will show up as a refurb (that's how I bought the Mark III).


----------

